# when will my piranhas breed? any suggestions



## David71420 (Nov 5, 2006)

When are they big enough to breed? Mine are 3 inchers... just curious.... certain time? when are they able to(what size?)?


----------



## JFK (Sep 2, 2005)

David71420 said:


> When are they big enough to breed? Mine are 3 inchers... just curious.... certain time? when are they able to(what size?)?


Mine bred at 5-6" but it's not just about size you have to give them the right conditions to breed in as well.

JFK


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

AFish will breed when they are ready and comfortable. They must be kept in perfect conditions if you plan to try and get them to breed in the next year.

How big is your tank?
What is thier diet?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

possible(earliest age I have witnessed)
male - 8 months
female - 10 months


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Yours bred at 5-6 inchs really???????if brought up properly thats only about 4 months old :S


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> Yours bred at 5-6 inchs really???????if brought up properly thats only about 4 months old :S


They were most deff stunted.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> > Yours bred at 5-6 inchs really???????if brought up properly thats only about 4 months old :S
> 
> 
> They were most deff stunted.


I've heard of people stunting their P's on purpose.
To keep them a desirable size. Also to keep many more per gallon.

Even though it might sound cruel.
I would have liked if rbp's didn't grow over the 5.5" mark. yup.
Not that I'd ever intentionally try to stunt my P's growth. Never.


----------

